# Eagle Globe pot belly stove



## lpp5855 (Nov 6, 2010)

When I first moved into my house, it came with a pot belly wood stove in the basement. I never used it because I was not sure it was safe.  The stove has "Eagle Globe" on the door.  It was made by Somerville Stove Works, Somerville,NJ as indicated by a stamp on the base of the stove.  Inquiries on the internet for the brand and company have been limited, though it appears that the stove is very old.  I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge or information about the stove.  Thanks in advance for your help...you folks ALWAYS offer up valuable information.


----------



## JIm N (Nov 14, 2012)

I happened across this post. My Grandfathers and a Great Grandfather worked at the Somerville Stove Works. Do you still have the stove?


----------



## patty carpenter (Apr 28, 2013)

lpp5855 said:


> When I first moved into my house, it came with a pot belly wood stove in the basement. I never used it because I was not sure it was safe. The stove has "Eagle Globe" on the door. It was made by Somerville Stove Works, Somerville,NJ as indicated by a stamp on the base of the stove. Inquiries on the internet for the brand and company have been limited, though it appears that the stove is very old. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge or information about the stove. Thanks in advance for your help...you folks ALWAYS offer up valuable information.


We also have this stove.  Did you find out anything about it?



JIm N said:


> I happened across this post. My Grandfathers and a Great Grandfather worked at the Somerville Stove Works. Do you still have the stove?


We also have this stove.  Did you find out anything about it?


----------

